# Cloudy Eyes



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Came home to one of my azureus looking like this. One eye is very cloudy and the other is fine. Since I've got him he has always been skinnier and less active than the other two. From what I see here on the board it looks like cloudy eyes are a symptom of dehydration? He has never escaped and has been in the same well misted tank as the other two. The only thing that has changed is I recently fed out a treat of 1/8 inch crickets that they don't normally get. Supplements have been the same as always, a mix of reptivite and calcium(d3) Has anyone else seen this? Should he be quarantined? Any possible cures? He seems to still be able to see as he is still eating well.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww poor little guy. I read something about cloudy eyes on here the other day. I'll try to remember what it was. Seems like it had to do with cholesterol? Does that sound right. Sorry, I'll look around and see what I can find.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok found several posts about cholesterol and cloudy eyes. Do a search on cholesterol in this section. I don't know if this is what is going on with your frog but it's a place to start.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great thanks for the lead. I searched cloudy eyes and just came up with hydration posts.


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

Its an eye infection - If caught early enough, you can use Terramycin gel and clear it up within days.......If not, it will wind up losing that eye in some way, shape, or form.....


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

I am having a similar problem. My leuc was doing very well for a long time and then started to drop weight... upon close inspection I noticed his eyes are cloudy. He has since started having problems catching prey. He attempts but is way off... I ordered terramycin this morning. Is any dilution necessary for amphibians?

Any first hand experience would be greatly appreicated.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Talk to Dr. David Frye about eye drops. I have had to do this before.


----------

